# Mauvaise conscience



## assmat2848 (13 Décembre 2022)

Chères collègues, j'ai mauvaise conscience et j'ai besoin d'avoir vos avis sur le sujet, depuis un peu plus d'un an , j'accueille un petit garçon qui vient d'avoir 2 ans, je remarque souvent que ses mains sont très sales des 7h15 le matin, cet été il avait souvent les genoux, tibias et mains noirs de saletés, les ongles longs et noirs, on a l'impression qu'il vient de faire du jardinage !
Des repas fournis(par la maman, seule a élever 2 enfants) non adapté à l'âge de l'enfant, repas weight Watchers 😳,  parfois trop grosses quantités de nourriture... paquets de gâteaux dès le matin dans la voiture ...( Il vient d'avoir 2 ans mais il en fait 5)...
Je me pose des questions sur cet enfant, sur son bien être, j'ai mauvaise conscience car je n'en ai pas encore parlé à la PMI car après tout est ce que je me mêle de ce qui ne me regarde pas? 
Je reste dans l'attente de vos retours .


----------



## Emily (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Et bien moi je n'aurais pas attendu un an.
J'aurai parlé des repas qui ne sont pas adaptés à son fils.
Si il n'y avait pas eu de changements j'en aurai parlé à la PMI.
Concernant la propreté idem j'en aurai parlé à sa maman.
Il n'y a rien de pire que des ongles longs et sales pour attraper des bactéries.
N'attendez plus soit vous en parlez dès aujourd'hui à la maman et si il n'y a aucuns changements vous contactez la PMI.
Concernant les repas peut être que la maman est débordée, vous pouvez essayer de lui proposer de faire les repas pour le petit cela peut l'a soulager.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bof bof ces ongles et pour l'hygiène et pour la sécurité (griffures de l'enfant ou de ses petits camarades). Quand à la propreté de façon plus globale ce n'est pas une option mais une nécessité. Les repas doivent être adapté à l'âge de l'enfant. Des plats de régime ne sont pas adaptés aux jeunes enfants. Je parlerai de tous ces points avec cette maman. Urgemment. Si pas de changements je me rapprocherai de ma PMI.


----------



## assmat2848 (13 Décembre 2022)

Emily, j'ai parlé dès le début des repas mais elle a refusé la proposition...Pour ce qui est de la propreté je ne sais pas comment aborder le sujet... Bien qu'il y a environ 2 semaines le petit portait les chaussettes sales et trop grandes pour lui (de sa grande sœur de 12 ans!)et je lui ai demandé s'il avait l'habitude de marcher en chaussettes chez eux, vu l'état de celles ci....


----------



## Emily (13 Décembre 2022)

Oh là là c'est grave tout de même.
Il faut appeler la pmi pour que votre puéricultultrice puisse venir chez vous constater que la maman néglige son enfant.
Repas non adaptés ni équilibres et aucune hygiène.
Bien lui préciser que vous avez abordé ces sujets avec la maman mais que rien ne change.

Que dit la maman au sujet des repas allégés qu'elle donne à son fils ?


----------



## assmat2848 (13 Décembre 2022)

Je pense qu'elle est complètement larguée ! Je viens d'apprendre il y a une semaine, de la bouche d'une maman avec qui je travaille depuis 5 ans (elle est assistante sociale) que cette maman était connu des services sociaux lorsqu'elle a eu sa première fille 😔!


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Alors j'ai déjà eu en remplacement une petite qui jouait bcq dehors ! donc je coupais les ongles et passait une petite brosse sous les ongles ! pas question qu'elle me griffe ou un autre accueilli ... et les vêtements n'étaient pas très propres souvent des bodys pendant 1 semaine c'est une collègue qui avait cette petite les repas pareil une fois elle avait eu des petits pois qui moussaient ... à force de dire et redire aux PE elle a fini par se fâcher avec eux ... je vois cette petite de temps à autre elle traine dans les rues n'a peur de rien mais apprend bien à l'école ! les parents sont plutôt cools donc que faut-il faire ??? je ne sais pas trop vous répondre l'enfant vous parait-il malheureux ??? ma collègue avait appelé la PMI qui n'avait rien trouvé à redire ...


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bah bonjour la discrétion professionnelle de la maman assistante sociale.... Elle ne veut pas aller clamer sur tous les toits non plus la vie des gens qu'elle suit....
Pour les repas, en plus c'est cher les plats weight watchers. Elle ferait mieux s'aller acheter les plats portion Picard qui sont à 1.99 euros ou 2.50 euros max. ça lui coûterait moins cher et serait plus équilibré.
Pour la propreté, ça craint un peu quand même. S'il griffe un enfant, il gardera la marque à vie.


----------



## Nany88 (13 Décembre 2022)

Weith watcher???? Nan franchement abuser koi 🙄😱


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Décembre 2022)

Comme les collègues, avant d'en parler à la PMI, j'en parlerai à la maman, tout simplement.

 Effectivement être maman solo de deux enfants ne doit pas être facile mais il peut y avoir des solutions. Même si elle ne veut pas faire des plats maison, il y a peut-être des plats "industriels" meilleurs que des plats de régimes et moins chers... Pour l'hygiène, c'est peut-être un petit qui aime effectivement faire du jardinage, ou tout ce qui est patouille, à quoi joue-t'il chez lui ? Idem, certains vêtements tachés, même en machine les taches ne partent pas, bref essayez d'en parler à la maman de façon bienveillante, voire si c'est une réelle négligence ou non. Mais cela me paraît moins "grave" que les plats de régime.

Et cet enfant, vous le trouvez comment chez vous ? Joue-t'il ? A t'il des comportements inadaptés ou autres ?


----------



## AMANDIN1 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir, j'accueille également un enfant qui a les ongles longs et noirs, les cheveux longs non coiffés, je ne parle même pas du manteau jamais lavé, plein de tâches d'aliments. Les parents ne sont pas choqués, je pense que c'est un état d'esprit. Par contre j'ai peur que les autres petits attrappent des bactéries.


----------



## liline17 (14 Décembre 2022)

je ne pense pas que la PMI ai assez de personnel pour s'occuper d'un cas comme ça et je pense qu'il y a peu d'espoir que ça change.
j'ai eu un enfant très sale, il avait même des saletés incrustées dans les plis, toutes noires.
Un jour, un jeudi, sa couche déborde de caca sur son body porté depuis plusieurs jours, je me suis dis que ses parents allaient lui en mettre un propre, et bien non, le lundi, il l'avait toujours, je me suis fachée, car là, c'était franchement abusé, irrespectueux pour leur enfant et pour moi.
J'ai insisté plusieurs fois sur l'hygiène et comme il y avait d'autres soucis, j'ai démissionné, sa nouvelle AM a les mêmes problèmes que moi avec cette famille


----------



## Louanne (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai déjà eu une fratrie comme ça, j'ai gardé les 4 enfants les uns après les autres et après le premier je savais à quoi m'attendre...
Bb c'était les vêtements qui sentaient le lait vomit, je parle pas du body qui durait au moins la semaine, la couverture : une horreur : mais pour la maman c'était l'odeur de son bb quand je lui ai demandé de la laver. Alors oui, c'était bien l'odeur de son bb, mais qui lui même sentait le vomi 🤔
Plus grand: les ongles sales, tous les matin un petit coup de clinou visage et mains.  les tenues en général étaient adaptées, mais des associations de couleurs ! Mais bon, ça on s'en fiche🙂. Robe en laine bariolée avec jeans vert et gilet trop grand violet, ça me faisait sourire. Mais toujours une odeur et vêtements pas changé. Le sac à langer a jamais été lavé ou même vidé je pense, des capsules de sérum au fond, des culottes des plus grands... Enfin bref .... La liste est longue
Une famille très aisé, des enfants apparemment heureux ! Alors oui, je savais à quoi m'attendre en continuant enfant après enfant. Et avec cette famille je me suis aperçu que chacun a sa définition de l'hygiène. Un grand pas pour moi, et j'ai pris du recule.


----------



## Griselda (14 Décembre 2022)

La règle est simple: on ne te demande pas de juger si c'est OK ou pas car tu n'es pas juge, pas qualifiée, on te demande de faire remonter l'information à ceux qui sauront enquêter puis juger. 
Tu dois donc contacter ta PMI, de préférence par écrit pour garder une preuve que tu as fait ton job. La PMI n' pas le droit de dire de qui vient l'alerte. Tu ne dis pas "il y a un problème" mais plutôt "je me demande s'il y a un problème car et tu liste de façon très pragmatique, factuelle ce qui t'interroge. La PMI viendra voir ce qui se passe. Soit c'est le haut de l'iceberg et il y avait urgence d'être alerté, soit il y a juste besoin d'un accompagnement pedagogique auprès du PE pour lui apprendre ce qu'il se doit de faire.
Ton job est d'alerter, pas de determiner si ça vaut le coup ou pas.

Garder une trace écrite (mail ou courrier) c'est dans un cas où il y avait bien matière à s'inquiéter et qu'un juge se demandera s'il n'y a pas non assistance à personne en danger, voir complicité en ayant fermé les yeux sur une situation, tu pourras prouver que tu avais fait ton job.

Souvent cette alerte permet aux PE d'être aidé alors soit sereine en le faisant.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien je me rends compte que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir des enfants en accueil qui présente un manque de soins et d'hygiène 

Un de mes loulous à tout les matins les ongles noirs 
Il se gratte beaucoup excema et à du sang sous les ongles 
Je ne dit plus rien 
Je nettoie et je coupe dès que c'est trop long

Pour un autre c'est vêtements sales tachés et qui sentent le renfermé c'est mon quotidien 
Si vraiment c'est trop je change l'enfant avec ce que j'ai à la maison et je rend aux parents le soir le linge sale 

J'arrête de faire remonter l'info aux parents car ça ne change rien 

Je privilégie l'enfant et basta


----------



## B29 (14 Décembre 2022)

Pareil pour moi, les enfants arrivent avec des vêtements tachés.  J'ai eu un enfant qui avait des nœuds dans les cheveux, j'ai dit aux parents de faire le nécessaire et bien ils ont pris les ciseaux et coupés la touffe. Bilan, le gamin avait un trou derrière la tête. 
Si les enfants tachent leur body avec une diarrhée, je passe en machine. Je ne donne jamais aux parents des vêtements souillés le soir.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

B29, je rince et je mets dans une poche à part dans le sac de l'enfant. Mais je ne fais pas tourner de machine. Surement pas.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

J'ai déjà eu des bébés qui avaient des régurgitations 
Ou d'autres qui avaient des couches débordantes

Je passe sous l'eau 
Je met un peu de savon de Marseille 
Si j'ai une machine à faire tourner je lave avec
Si je n'ai pas de linge à laver je rends aux parents le soir venu 

Perso je demande aux parents si cela les dérange et ils sont plutôt d'accord 
Cela évite les bodys que l'on arrive pas à récupérer et qui finissent par être mis à la poubelle ou finissent en chiffons


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

Il faut couper et nettoyer les ongles pour moi c'est LA priorité et je ne demande à personne ! Griselda la PMI ne fera rien du tout ... le pire si l'enfant est bien ils sont capables de lui retirer ses enfants ... proposez-lui de lui faire à manger vous-même çà ne lui coûtera sans doute pas plus cher que ses boites de régime !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait assmatzam j'ai déjà fait aussi de laver un linge souillé car je devais mettre une machine en route ! je le dis aux PE mais une fois que c'est fait ... jamais eu de réflexions avec cela ! on n'est pas sur une chaine d'usine à trier des patates ... on parle du bien-être d'enfant là et certaines devraient être un peu plus dans la "bienveillance" puisque c'est LE mot à la mode ...


----------



## Griselda (14 Décembre 2022)

Le soucis pour nous les AM c'est que nous ne sommes jamais mis au courant des suites d'une alerte ce qui donne l'impression que la PMI et les juges ne font rien. Légalement, la PMI n'a pas le droit de nous tenir informée. 
Or, ils ne risquent pas de faire quoi que ce soit s'ils ne sont pas alertés.

Bien sur qu'on fait au mieux pour les enfants mais comme nous ne serons pas toujours là pour absorber les manquements (s'il y a) cela retarde la prise en charge que de ne rien dire et de faire à la place des PE. Quand un enfant avec carence d'hygiène et/ou éducative arrive à l'école il faudra encore attendre un certain temps avant que cette dernière ne fasse remonter l'info' de ce qu'elle observe, la mesure du problème minimisée par le fait que l'école est la 1ere à en dire quelque chose. Voilà pourquoi il est important et utile (plus qu'on ne le croit) de faire remonter l'info car la prise en charge sera d'autant plus réactive que l'alerte ne sera pas la première pour cet enfant, cette famille...

J'ai en tête une histoire d'une collègue qui prenait en charge un enfant, plus qu'elle ne devait (pour son bien), le rendant particulièrement soigné et propre. La PMI était déjà sur le quivive pour cet enfant mais n'avait alors pas de moyens de savoir ce qui se passait vraiment. L'AM pensait aussi œuvrer pour le bien de cette famille jugeant qu'elle avait affaire à une "bonne Maman", qui aimait son enfant. Un jour où ma collègue, inquiète s'est rendue chez la PE, a trouvé un lieux infâme: il était nettoyé qd elle savait que la PMI allait venir uniquement. Ma collègue a alerté de ce qu'elle avait découvert, en vain dans un premier temps. Elle a fini par trouvé le moyen d'y retourner et prendre des photos, ce n'est qu'alors qu'une réaction a eut lieux... sans le vouloir l'AM avait couvert ce qui se passait retardant de plusieurs années la prise en charge du dossier. Aujourd'hui l'enfant est devenu adulte mais malheureusement se souviens très bien de ses premières années avec son Parent qui certes l'aimait sans aucun doute mais lui a fait vivre des choses inadmissibles... En écoutant cette histoire réelle et concrète j'ai pu mesurer l'importance de faire remonter l'info car aujourd'hui ma collègue vit mal l'idée qu'elle a sans aucun doute une part de responsabilité dans le mal être de ce jeune homme, que les choses auraient pu être un peu différentes... peut être...

Je sais très bien que nous rechignons à alerter la PMI car nous avons peur d'être responsable de conséquences tel qu'un retrait d'enfant, mais aussi parce que nous n'avons que trop peu de relation de collaboration mais plutôt de contrôle. Je pense que la PMI gagnerait à travailler ses relations avec nous (si on en leur donnait les moyens, le temps...), cultiver le main dans la main car nous sommes sur le terrain et elles auraient beaucoup à nous apporter. Pour autant l'enfant mérite que nous passions par dessus nos propres barrières: nous nous interrogeons au sujet d'un enfant, nous demandons conseil à la PMI ainsi nous pouvons avoir de l'aide ET la PMI peut ouvrir un dossier et noter que cette famille à soulevé question chez son AM, cela crée un précédent.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Décembre 2022)

Pas plus tard que ce matin j'ai coupé les ongles de mon loulou quand il est arrivé
Ça ma prit 1 minute et c'est bien plus agréable de le voir avec des mains et des ongles propres

Les parents me disent à chaque fois merci
Ils reconnaissent volontiers qu'ils oublient de vérifier
Et moi cela ne me dérange pas de le faire
Je privilégie le confort de l'enafnt
Et la sécurité aussi

Mais quand je constate des carences bien trop importantes je n'hésite pas à en faire part à la pmi pour que le nécessaire soit fait

J'ai déjà fait un signalement et je ne le regrette absolument pas
Si c'était à refaire je le ferai sans hésitation


----------



## assmat2848 (14 Décembre 2022)

Angèle1982, j'ai proposé dès les premiers mois de fournir les repas, elle ne m'a jamais dit oui.... Nous accueillons des enfants, nous nous devons d'être dans la bienveillance mais il est hors de question pour moi de faire a la place des parents.

Melimelo, non cet enfant n'a pas l'air malheureux, juste un manque d'eveil, un enfant qu'on a l'air de laisser dans un coin d'une pièce ! Mais ça va mieux 😊
Je suis d'accord avec Griselda, et je vois en vous lisant que je ne suis pas la seule a accueillir des enfants avec une hygiène douteuse.


----------



## violetta (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Quand je lis l'intervention de louanne qui a accueilli 4 enfants avec une hygiène plus que douteuse,  comment dire.. moi, j'aurais pas pu, je le dis honnêtement...enfin, je ne crois pas tellement je suis rigoureuse sur l'hygiène.
Cela ne m'est jamais arrivé et si cela devrait se produire, je sais que j'aurais du mal. J'irais au bout de mon engagement auprès de cet enfant mais pas plus. 
En revanche, des vêtements inadaptés,  troués, pas toujours très propres  et pas du tout assortis, là oui,  mais bon, je m'adapte mais le manque d'hygiène corporel,  là j'aurais du mal.


----------



## violetta (14 Décembre 2022)

Alors une petite anecdote très récente :
Un petit de 2 ans 1/2 qui a un trou a une chaussette,  son gros orteil sort et ça le gêne et voilà que le loulou me demande :
"Nounou, tu me coupes le trou avec le ciseau".
Elle est bonne , non????
bon moi j'adore, j'ai éclaté de rire... je les aime ces petiots avec leur logique !


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

Griselda j'ai déjà fait un ou deux signalements pour des soucis avec des PE et leur enfant ... j'ai demandé à la PMI ce qu'elle comptait faire la réponse" c'est secret on n'a pas à vous le dire ???" bon et bien je regrette à quoi cela sert de signaler quoi que soit avec des réponses pareilles ??? par contre tout est consigné dans notre dossier et justement la PMI m'a ressorti quelque chose que j'avais signalé mais là contre moi (histoire avec l'école !) suite au dénigrement de la ramette et la visite de la puer et d'une infirmière ! alors je serais moins catégorique que vous ... par contre je fais tout ce que je peux pour mes petits accueillis !!! j'en parle aux PE en premier comme une petite grassouillette qui avait "à boire et à manger" dans les plis de son cou ! j'avais tiré au coeur tant l'odeur me prenait au nez !!! je l'ai nettoyé mais son cou était tout lisse et rouge ... le soir j'en ai parlé à la maman qui m'a répondu presqu'en rigolant que c'était papa qui faisait prendre le bain !!! 🤔🤮en tout cas elle avait dû se prendre la honte car plus jamais çà n'a recommencé ...


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

assmat2848 a dit: 


> Chères collègues, j'ai mauvaise conscience et j'ai besoin d'avoir vos avis sur le sujet, depuis un peu plus d'un an , j'accueille un petit garçon qui vient d'avoir 2 ans, je remarque souvent que ses mains sont très sales des 7h15 le matin, cet été il avait souvent les genoux, tibias et mains noirs de saletés, les ongles longs et noirs, on a l'impression qu'il vient de faire du jardinage !
> Des repas fournis(par la maman, seule a élever 2 enfants) non adapté à l'âge de l'enfant, repas weight Watchers 😳,  parfois trop grosses quantités de nourriture... paquets de gâteaux dès le matin dans la voiture ...( Il vient d'avoir 2 ans mais il en fait 5)...
> Je me pose des questions sur cet enfant, sur son bien être, j'ai mauvaise conscience car je n'en ai pas encore parlé à la PMI car après tout est ce que je me mêle de ce qui ne me regarde pas?
> Je reste dans l'attente de vos retours .


bonjour,

Pour ce qui est des ongles sur la photo, la crasse est bien au fond de l'ongle, il faut une brosse pour enlevé ça ce que beaucoup de parent ne pense pas à faire, moi je le fais sans souci et leur coupe les ongles,je peux pas les laissé comme ça parcontre je le dis aux parents sans non plus les faires culpabilisé,juste leur signale que je l'ai fait ,en général ils en tiennent compte et le font et l'incident est rarement répété mais si ça ce répète je leur signale à nouveaux que je l'ai fait lol

Pour les genoux sale là, c'est autre chose, certains parents ne font pas prendre un bain systématiquement tout les jours à leur enfants certains se contente d'un gant de toilette ou un bain tout les deux jours (peut on appelé ça de la maltraitance ? négligence?) 

coté nourriture , l'enfant meurt pas de faim et même si je suis pas du tout plat préparé, beaucoup de parent en achète, maintenant que ce soit marque blédina nesthlé ou WW, pour moi ils sont tous à la même enseigne mais ce n'est pas parceque ça s'appelle ww qu'il est pire que les autres, donc je dirais rien, je lui donnerais des conseils comment s'organisé ect je chercherai plus à l'aidé que la blamé ,cette maman à besoin d'aide et non de jugement.

cette maman ,vous dites qu'elle est seule et a deux enfants + son taf, elle doit juste être dépassé ,perso je suis son assistante maternelle et être une assistante veut dire assisté ... je ne vois pas d'enfant en danger juste une maman dépassé


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> certains parents ne font pas prendre un bain systématiquement tout les jours à leur enfants certains se contente d'un gant de toilette ou un bain tout les deux jours (peut on appelé ça de la maltraitance ? négligence?)


désolée mais 1 bain ou 1 douche tous les jours c'est très mauvais pour la peau, ici c'est toilette au gant tous les matins (visage, aisselles, parties intimes et pieds) douche ou bain 2 à 3 fois par semaine max (sur ordre du médecin)
sinon ici bonjour eczéma et peau qui tire a fond et démangeaisons, ici le gel douche est proscrit lavage au savon de castille 100% huile d'olive et saponification à froid pour préserver les bienfaits des matières premières


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> désolée mais 1 bain ou 1 douche tous les jours c'est très mauvais pour la peau,


Sois pas désolé je suis d'accord


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

nanny mcfee a dit: 


> Sois pas désolé je suis d'accord


ouf...


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

en plus c'est vachement + économique en eau + savon.. car le pain de savon a 5€ en moyenne me fait + de 2 mois (a 2 dessus) contre 15 jours pour le gel douche a.. je sais plus combien d'euros car je n'en achète plus depuis presque 2 ans maintenant

ma grande qui tient absolument a son gel douche se l'achète elle même a Yves Rocher
pour hydrater et parfumer ma peau je prends du monoï parfumé de tahiti ( y a plein de choix un pur bonheur) (le vrai en AOC à 9€ la bouteille qui me fait 2 - 3 mois) pour le visage beurre de karité avec mélange d'huiles (pareil galet a 9€ qui me fait 3 mois) pour le shampooing ben en fait pareil je prends le savon car mon cuir chevelu ne supporte pas les tensioactifs de 90% des shampooings classiques, obligée de le prendre en pharmacie spécial cuir sensible anti démangeaisons a + de 10€ la bouteille qui faisait 15 jours a 3 dessus au bout d'un moment j'ai dit stop...


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

C'est tout à fait çà nanny mcfee je suis d'accord avec vous ! tant que les enfants sont chez moi je fais à ma façon si quelque chose me déplait et les ongles coupés et brossés font partie de mon boulot si les PE ne le font pas au même titre que le changement de couche et les faire manger ... et tant pis pour celles qui ne sont pas d'accord ici !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> C'est tout à fait çà nanny mcfee je suis d'accord avec vous ! tant que les enfants sont chez moi je fais à ma façon si quelque chose me déplait et les ongles coupés et brossés font partie de mon boulot si les PE ne le font pas au même titre que le changement de couche et les faire manger ... et tant pis pour celles qui ne sont pas d'accord ici !!!


voilà! on n'a pas toutes la même définition du métier d'assmat moi j'ai la mienne,je suis pas là pour porté des jugements mais pour accompagné, après c'est sûr que chez moi il y a des règles les mêmes que tout le monde.

J'essais aussi d'être compréhensive , de mettre à la place des parents comme par exemple,combien d'enfants acceptent que je leur coupe les ongles les mouches ou encore faire des lavages de nez et qu'ils refusent quand le parent le fait lol bon ben c'est pas grave je le fais ,obligé si je veux pas avoir des enfants malades constamment ou encore des trous dans mon salaire... quand je vois les enfants en crèche le nez remplis leur mains leur cheveux leur visages pleins de morve j'ai juste envie de vomir quand je vois ça c'est irrespectueux pour l'enfant!

une fois une puèr m'a vue mouché un enfant (trop petit pour le faire lui même) elle m'a reprise en me disant ,non faut laissé l'enfant faire tout seul et les mouché c'est les agressés   punaise!!!! je sais pas ou on va,mais on y va!!!!

en quittant ma maison pour l'entrée scolaire,tout mes petits savent se mouché seuls, savent réclamé un mouchoir et ne supportent pas d'avoir le nez pleins, ils savent soufflé dans le mouchoir,ils savent aussi toussé pour sortir les glaires alors que je vois des ados de 12 ans la morve qui pend au nez 😬


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord ! maintenant tout est devenu "agression" faut arrêter les bêtises et on va droit dans le mur et les ass mat écoutent pour la plupart car elle voient cela en formation !!! pas de morve au nez ici j'ai en horreur !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (15 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Tout à fait d'accord ! maintenant tout est devenu "agression" faut arrêter les bêtises et on va droit dans le mur et les ass mat écoutent pour la plupart car elle voient cela en formation !!! pas de morve au nez ici j'ai en horreur !!!


c'est clair!!! surtout quand j'ai dit à la puèr <<je vais pas rendre un enfant pleins de morve sur la visage,cheveux à ces parents?>> si si elle me dit, vous leur expliquerait pourquoi lol quand j'ai dit ça aux parents,ils étaient choqués 

oui des assmats vont dans leur sens je le vois au rpe chez certains petits, moi tout de suite j'éloigne mes petits <<venez on va faire de la peinture laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabas au font de la salle >>


----------



## liline17 (15 Décembre 2022)

mon mari aussi, en formation, on lui a dit qu'il était interdit de faire les soins du nez, car on ne doit rien introduire dans un des orifices des enfants, on les nourrit comment? à la catapulte? le biberon à la pipette? Attention, ouvre bien la bouche, je te lance ton repas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Et les couches, on doit aussi attendre qu'ils soient propres?
Chez moi, je rale après les PE qui ne font pas les soins du nez à leur enfant, car ça dégénère assez vite, j'ai une maman qui m'a dit qu'elle en était incapable, c'est la seule des 4 qui a eu une bronchiolite.
La santé des enfants est importante, si on va par là, les vaccins, ça ne les agresse pas?


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Et oui Liline ici même encore une fois si c'est interdit c'était le thermomètre anal et pis c'est tout les autres pas confiance !!! donc voilà vous voyez en formation c'est bien stipulé puisqu'on l'a dit à votre mari !!! maintenant je pense qu'on est assez intelligentes pour ne pas tout respecter à la lettre ! 🤔ben oui exact Liline la bouche est aussi un orifice alors on fait comment pour nourrir nos petits accueillis ??? 🤣 comme on dit "tourner 7 fois sa langue avant de raconter des conneries" ... voilà avec bcq d'autres les raisons qui m'ont fait que ce métier je ne le reconnais plus !!! 😥


----------



## Emily (15 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord les filles,
A ce moment là nous ne faisons plus rien.
Et lorsqu'il faut donner du Doliprane avec une pipette il faut bien le mettre dans la bouche aussi.
Il y a une incohérence pas possible.


----------



## violetta (15 Décembre 2022)

Et les filles, arrêtez de penser que les assmats qui font des formations sont des idiotes qui appliquent tout à la lettre.
Non non, on a aussi du bon sens, je vous assure, on en prend et on en laisse.....
Je n'ai jamais rencontré une assmat qui laissait de la morve sur un petit car on lui a appris qu'il devait faire seul. 
Pourquoi être toujours dans l'exagération,  la demi mesure existe aussi.


----------



## assmat2848 (15 Décembre 2022)

Oui il est vrai que tout devient agression ou traumatisme ! Bonjour l'angoisse dans les années a venir...Moi pendant les formations, j'écoute, j'en prends et j'en laisse et je pense qu'il y en a beaucoup comme ca....


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Mais tout à fait Violetta c'est ce que je dis il faut en prendre et en laisser mais il faut bien avouer qu'il y qd même de belle âneries de dites non dans ces formations ??? en tout cas je crois que c'est Meli Melo qui applique beaucoup les choses il y a peu longtemps qu'elle est ass mat et je pense qu'elle en reviendra !!! mais je n'ai rien contre personne à chacune de juger ce qui est bien et mal à écouter ou à bannir !!!😉


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bravo assmat2848 vous avez tout compris ne soyez pas formater ... faites au mieux pour les petits ...


----------



## incognito (15 Décembre 2022)

j'ai demandé à la pmi pour le thermomètre anal, aucun texte n'existe et nous pouvons le faire et heureusement car les frontaux ne sont pas du tout fiables !


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

Ba non, quitte à vous déplaire Angèle, on ne nous a pas dit en formation que nous ne devions pas moucher les bébés, bien au contraire. On nous a conseillé même de prendre des seringues, plus douces pour les bébés que les pipettes (pour le serum phy). Le lavage de nez est considéré comme un soin d'hygiène, même pas un soin médical, donc même pas besoin de le noter dans le registre par exemple, cela doit être un acte naturel quand le bébé en a besoin. Et je n'ai pas attendu la formation pour faire ce que la formation enseigne, je le faisais déjà avant... Pour le thermomètre on nous a conseillé de le faire en axillaire par contre.

Et pour le mouchage des plus grands, peut-être que c'est juste le côté "verbalisation" qui manquait pour cette puer, je ne sais pas.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Et les filles, arrêtez de penser que les assmats qui font des formations sont des idiotes qui appliquent tout à la lettre.
> Non non, on a aussi du bon sens, je vous assure, on en prend et on en laisse.....


Bonjour, en faite toutes les assmats ont fait leur formation c'est obligatoire et oui toutes ne prennent pas tout à la lettre heureusement!  


violetta a dit: 


> Je n'ai jamais rencontré une assmat qui laissait de la morve sur un petit car on lui a appris qu'il devait faire seul.
> Pourquoi être toujours dans l'exagération,  la demi mesure existe aussi.


l'exagération existe si tu l'a jamais rencontré tu la rencontrera 


incognito a dit: 


> j'ai demandé à la pmi pour le thermomètre anal, aucun texte n'existe et nous pouvons le faire et heureusement car les frontaux ne sont pas du tout fiables !


idem j'ai toujours fait avec le anal le plus fiable mais j'ai arrêté de le mettre aux fesses très désagréable pour l'enfant je lui met sous les aisselles et ça ce passe mieux ,j'ai aussi un frontal , bon à un degré prèt de différence et j'en tiens compte


----------



## ChantalGoya (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Avant de parler de dénoncer, il y a la solution d'avoir un échange avec la pmi pour des conseils.
Les appeler et leur demander comment aborder avec une maman tel et tel sujet car vous constatez que vos différentes remarques ne portent pas et que vous cela vous dérange vraiment. 

Au cours de cet échange, si vos paroles alertent, vous le serez.

Après, quand une situation dérange à ce point, qu'on a pas de solutions.... Il faut choisir : continuer ou arrêter.


----------



## Tiphain (16 Décembre 2022)

Nous n'avons pas normalement à nous occuper de l'hygiène de l'enfant. Quand il arrive, il doit être propre, comme ces vêtements d'ailleurs.
La fois ou j'ai eu un enfant qui arrivait sale avec les ongles, les mains, le visage sale, les parents ont été avertis, puis la PMI, c'est de la négligeance lorsque c'est tous les jours et cela doit être corrigé.
Assistante maternelle ne veut pas dire que l'on doit nettoyer l'enfant quand il arrive à la maison, ni commencer par lui changer sa couche dès les premières minutes ou il a mis les pieds dans la maison parce que les parents ne font pas leurs travails. Nous ne sommes pas les grands parents.

Que croyez vous qu'il va se passer lorsque l'enfant ira à l'école, les maitresses feront un signalement pour négligeance ou refuseront l'enfant si il n'a pas 3 ans, donc autant mettre les pieds dans le plat tout de suite et faire prendre conscience aux parents que l'hygiène de leur enfant est importante


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

Tiphain a dit: 


> Nous n'avons pas normalement à nous occuper de l'hygiène de l'enfant. Quand il arrive, il doit être propre, comme ces vêtements d'ailleurs.
> La fois ou j'ai eu un enfant qui arrivait sale avec les ongles, les mains, le visage sale, les parents ont été avertis, puis la PMI, c'est de la négligeance lorsque c'est tous les jours et cela doit être corrigé.
> Assistante maternelle ne veut pas dire que l'on doit nettoyer l'enfant quand il arrive à la maison, ni commencer par lui changer sa couche dès les premières minutes ou il a mis les pieds dans la maison parce que les parents ne font pas leurs travails. Nous ne sommes pas les grands parents.
> 
> Que croyez vous qu'il va se passer lorsque l'enfant ira à l'école, les maitresses feront un signalement pour négligeance ou refuseront l'enfant si il n'a pas 3 ans, donc autant mettre les pieds dans le plat tout de suite et faire prendre conscience aux parents que l'hygiène de leur enfant est importante


on peut faire prendre conscience de certaines choses sans pour autant faire subir un électrochoc ! pourquoi appelé la PMI ou "avertir" alors qu'un dialogue au préalable avec diplomatie peut résoudre beaucoup de problème? 

et comment se passe votre relation avec le parent après l'avoir "avertie" et dénoncé à la PMI ? 
ça devait être tendu non? 

la PMI chez moi, c'est en dernier recours et toujours dans la diplomatie pour le bien de l'enfant et des parents ,ce n'est pas une dénonciation comme j'ai expliqué une fois à des parents qui avait du mal à m'entendre, je leur ai dit qu'on allait prendre un rdv avec la pmi et que peut être avec eux ils comprendront mieux ce que j'essais de leur faire comprendre. Après ça, les parents étaient content ce sont excusés, ont mieux compris et m'ont dit d'avoir bien fait. 

 Je sais reconnaître la maltraitance chez un enfant ,la maltraitance a plusieurs figure elle peut aussi se caché derrière la perfection


----------



## Tiphain (16 Décembre 2022)

Nany Macfee,

Lorsque le dialogue ne fonctionne pas, je ne vois d'autres solutions que d'appeler la PMI.
A un moment donné, il faut mettre les pieds dans le plat, surtout lorsque les parents n'écoutent pas ou n'entendent pas ce qu'on leur dit.

Le dialogue oui, mais fait il encore qu'en face ça réponde


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Décembre 2022)

@Tiphain  dans vos écrits j'ai ressentie comme si vous dénoncé les parents ,fait avec colère peut être que je me trompe? 
alors je vous crois et comprend aussi que c'est usant avec certains parents qu'il faut se répété encore et encore mais faut pas réagir avec colère, si le dialogue passe plus on respire un bon coup lol on propose aux parents d'appeler la PMI pour confirmer ce que vous attendiez d'eux.

Je leur dis que c'est dans le règlement et que si ils s'y soumettent pas et que j'ai un contrôle c'est moi qui en serait responsable et je ne veux pas prendre des remarques sur mon travail parcequ'ils veulent pas m'entendre, là ça leur fait prendre conscience qu'on a une hiérarchie au dessus qu'on est pas libre de faire ce qu'on veut, comme à la crèche on fait partie du CD on a les mêmes règles en ce qui concerne l'hygiène et la sécurité .


----------



## Tiphain (17 Décembre 2022)

nanny Mcfee, ce n'est pas de la colère mais du ral le bol.

J'en ai marre d'être pris pour une truffe par les parents, c'est fatiguant, oui et c'est eprouvant pour les nerfs.
Alors maintenant quand je vois que je ne suis pas écoutée, voir pire dénoncée pour des choses fausses,  je mets les pieds dans le plat avec l'aide de la PMI ou sans d'ailleurs mais je ne prends plus de gants, c'est trop prise de tête et j'ai toujours l'impression que NOUS devons faire les concessions à la place des parents. Gérer les suceptibilités des parents, c'est pas mon job.

J'ai des devoirs, des obligations ET des droits, les parents ont les leurs, si ils ne font pas le job, maintenant bail, bail, je ne me mets plus en 4 pour eux. Trop de coup fourré, trop de chose sur lesquels j'ai du me taire alors maintenant, si il ne me respecte pas et bien, ils iront voir ailleurs


----------

